# la vita sceglie noi



## Old oscar (19 Marzo 2009)

gironzolando quà e là ho trovato questa frase, mi è piaciuta in modo particolare, la riporto qui, così, tanto per parlarne, se vi và.

==========================================================

...non siamo noi a scegliere la vita che vogliamo fare.Noi possiamo proporre, possiamo lavorarci su, ma poi, in fondo, è la vita a scegliere noi. Noi possiamo soltanto cercare di viverla al meglio, ma, più di tanto non possiamo fare.


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> gironzolando quà e là ho trovato questa frase, mi è piaciuta in modo particolare, la riporto qui, così, tanto per parlarne, se vi và.
> 
> ==========================================================
> 
> ..._non siamo noi a scegliere la vita che vogliamo fare.Noi possiamo proporre, possiamo lavorarci su, ma poi, in fondo, è la vita a scegliere noi. Noi possiamo soltanto cercare di viverla al meglio, ma, più di tanto non possiamo fare_.


io sono sempre più convinta che la vita sia una questione di fortuna.
alla quale certamente devi aggiungere ogni giorno qualcosa di tuo.
però puoi guidarla verso quello che ritieni il percorso che più senti tuo.
insomma, diciamo metà e metà


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

io onestamente  non lo so.
Sono convinta che siamo artefici della nostra vita ma poi le mazzate, le casualità sia positive che negative fan crollare tutto come castelli di carte.
Ma allo stesso modo sta solo a noi e alla nostra volontà riprenderci in mano la nostra vita.
Bhò


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> gironzolando quà e là ho trovato questa frase, mi è piaciuta in modo particolare, la riporto qui, così, tanto per parlarne, se vi và.
> 
> ==========================================================
> 
> ...non siamo noi a scegliere la vita che vogliamo fare.Noi possiamo proporre, possiamo lavorarci su, ma poi, in fondo, è la vita a scegliere noi. Noi possiamo soltanto cercare di viverla al meglio, ma, più di tanto non possiamo fare.


dove gironzoli per trovare queste perle?
io credo che la nosra vita dipenda all'80% da noi, dalle nostre scelte...il resto è...cu.lo


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2009)

*.....*

Direi che è una scelta reciproca....spesso mi ha scelto la vita sbagliata....ma ho sbagliato io ad accettarla..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !Credo molto alle negatività che ci portiam dietro...con i nostri comportamenti sbagliati!!


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Sono sempre più propenso a pensare che il cosiddetto libero arbitrio sia una sofisticatissima illusione.


----------



## Old oscar (19 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dove gironzoli per trovare queste perle?
> io credo che la nosra vita dipenda all'80% da noi, dalle nostre scelte...il resto è...cu.lo


Ho raccontato una mezza bugia, in realtà l'ho trovata gironzolando nella mia testa


----------



## Old oscar (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io onestamente non lo so.
> Sono convinta che siamo artefici della nostra vita ma poi le mazzate, le casualità sia positive che negative fan crollare tutto come castelli di carte.
> Ma allo stesso modo sta solo a noi e alla nostra volontà riprenderci in mano la nostra vita.
> Bhò


sai, malgrado ci siamo scontrati più volte, devo dire che mi piace molto questo tuo modo di pensare e descrivere " questa cosa ". 

Devo ammettere che non ti avevo capita e devo ricredermi su di te, in maniera positiva.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2009)

*M.m*

Sofisticatissima illusione?Potrebbe ma non avremo mai la prova che sia così...!!


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2009)

è che comunque sia la si deve affrontare come se dipendesse tutto da noi ,perché i fatalismi limitano la visuale


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Ho sempre pensato che la vita e' una opportunita' unica, anche se un pizzico di cu-lo non guasta mai ... le scente dei nostri genitiri sono importanti per tanti motivi, tanto quanto le scelte che poi dipendono da noi.

Ricordo una bellissima poesia scritta da una Piccola donna (di statura) ma GRANDE Donna nel suo impegno per gli altri, quelli meno fortunati ... vale la pena di leggerla:

Inno alla vita 

La vita è un'opportunità, coglila. 
La vita è bellezza, ammirala. 
La vita è beatitudine, assaporala. 
La vita è un sogno, fanne una realtà. 
La vita è una sfida, affrontala. 
La vita è un dovere, compilo. 
La vita è un gioco, giocalo. 
La vita è preziosa, abbine cura. 
La vita è una ricchezza, conservala. 
La vita è amore, godine. 
La vita è un mistero, scoprilo. 
La vita è  promessa, adempila. 
La vita è tristezza, superala. 
La vita è un inno, cantalo. 
La vita è una lotta, accettala. 
La vita è un'avventura, rischiala. 
La vita è felicità, meritala. 
La vita è la vita, difendila.



.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sofisticatissima illusione?Potrebbe ma non avremo mai la prova che sia così...!!


 Te l'appoggio, Freddo... credo sia quasi impossibile, anche in un lontano futuro, avere la prova definitiva. Ma a volte ho la sensazione che... troppe cose non tornino.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

*e alla fine*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che la vita e' una opportunita' unica, anche se un pizzico di cu-lo non guasta mai ... le scente dei nostri genitiri sono importanti per tanti motivi, tanto quanto le scelte che poi dipendono da noi.
> 
> Ricordo una bellissima poesia scritta da una Piccola donna (di statura) ma GRANDE Donna nel suo impegno per gli altri, quelli meno fortunati ... vale la pena di leggerla:
> 
> ...


... l'ultimo rigo:

La vita è la morte, muori.


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... l'ultimo rigo:
> 
> La vita è la morte, muori.


Materialmente si ... e se hai vissuto a cazzo e' peggio, e' come non aver vissuto mai.


.


----------



## Old oscar (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che la vita e' una opportunita' unica, anche se un pizzico di cu-lo non guasta mai ... le scente dei nostri genitiri sono importanti per tanti motivi, tanto quanto le scelte che poi dipendono da noi.
> 
> Ricordo una bellissima poesia scritta da una Piccola donna (di statura) ma GRANDE Donna nel suo impegno per gli altri, quelli meno fortunati ... vale la pena di leggerla:
> 
> ...


Madre Teresa mi è sempre piaciuta, questa poesia mi ha aiutato parecchio ad uscire dalle mie selve oscure.

Grazie Teresa....


----------



## Old oscar (19 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è che comunque sia la si deve affrontare come se dipendesse tutto da noi ,perché i fatalismi limitano la visuale


forse, più che limitare la visuale delle possibilità di uscita, limitano l'azione.

capita, a volte, di dire " non ci provo perchè tanto sò già che mi andrà male ".

Bisogna provarci, sempre.


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Madre Teresa mi è sempre piaciuta, questa poesia mi ha aiutato parecchio ad uscire dalle mie selve oscure.
> 
> Grazie Teresa....


Io ho una profonda ammirazione e rispetto per questa Donna e per quello che ha fatto ... magari ad avercene di piu' in giro per il mondo


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Materialmente si ... e se hai vissuto a cazzo e' peggio, e' come non aver vissuto mai.
> 
> 
> .


 Concordo, meglio godersela la vita!


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2009)

*M.m*

Cos'è che non ti torna?Anche io mi pongo certe domande....ti faccio un esempio:Quest'estate...sull'autostrada a 4 un tir, credo abbia avuto un cedimento strutturale..ha invaso l'altra carreggiata..e ci son scappati 5 morti...!Agghiacciante è il fatto che è stato tutto ripreso da telecamere di servizio...!la mia attenzione si è soffermata...sulla frenata disperata di due autovetture...che inevitabilmente hanno centrato in pieno il tir..gli occupanti son morti sul colpo ma...hanno avuto l'istante di capire...di avvertire la fine....si ravvisava l'accendersi degli stop. delle autrovetture coinvolte...!!Ecco...fatto un rapido calcolo...bastava passare un paio di secondi prima per evitare l'impatto...o 3 o 4 secondi dopo per aver il tempo di frenare...!Pensa..nell arco di una giornata queste persone dove hanno perso due secondi..ho guadagnato due secondi....!Quei 2 secondi hanno fatto le differenza e messo fine alla loro esistenza....DESTINO O LIBERO ARBITRIO?Il punto è a cosa vogliamo credere?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cos'è che non ti torna?Anche io mi pongo certe domande....ti faccio un esempio:Quest'estate...sull'autostrada a 4 un tir, credo abbia avuto un cedimento strutturale..ha invaso l'altra carreggiata..e ci son scappati 5 morti...!Agghiacciante è il fatto che è stato tutto ripreso da telecamere di servizio...!la mia attenzione si è soffermata...sulla frenata disperata di due autovetture...che inevitabilmente hanno centrato in pieno il tir..gli occupanti son morti sul colpo ma...hanno avuto l'istante di capire...di avvertire la fine....si ravvisava l'accendersi degli stop. delle autrovetture coinvolte...!!Ecco...fatto un rapido calcolo...bastava passare un paio di secondi prima per evitare l'impatto...o 3 o 4 secondi dopo per aver il tempo di frenare...!Pensa..nell arco di una giornata queste persone dove hanno perso due secondi..ho guadagnato due secondi....!Quei 2 secondi hanno fatto le differenza e messo fine alla loro esistenza....DESTINO O LIBERO ARBITRIO?Il punto è a cosa vogliamo credere?


che la vita la fa quel che veur, chi va chi resta e chi meur


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cos'è che non ti torna?Anche io mi pongo certe domande....ti faccio un esempio:Quest'estate...sull'autostrada a 4 un tir, credo abbia avuto un cedimento strutturale..ha invaso l'altra carreggiata..e ci son scappati 5 morti...!Agghiacciante è il fatto che è stato tutto ripreso da telecamere di servizio...!la mia attenzione si è soffermata...sulla frenata disperata di due autovetture...che inevitabilmente hanno centrato in pieno il tir..gli occupanti son morti sul colpo ma...hanno avuto l'istante di capire...di avvertire la fine....si ravvisava l'accendersi degli stop. delle autrovetture coinvolte...!!Ecco...fatto un rapido calcolo...bastava passare un paio di secondi prima per evitare l'impatto...o 3 o 4 secondi dopo per aver il tempo di frenare...!Pensa..nell arco di una giornata queste persone dove hanno perso due secondi..ho guadagnato due secondi....!Quei 2 secondi hanno fatto le differenza e messo fine alla loro esistenza....DESTINO O LIBERO ARBITRIO?Il punto è a cosa vogliamo credere?


Ricordo benissimo quel filmato... a cosa voler credere? Non so, non riesco ad avere un'opinione vera. Dovrei avere degli elementi per convicermi... tendenzialmente tendo a pensare al caso. Però il caso difficilmente piò spiegare davvero qualcosa. Ma il destino, alla fine cosa sarebbe?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ricordo benissimo quel filmato... a cosa voler credere? Non so, non riesco ad avere un'opinione vera. Dovrei avere degli elementi per convicermi... tendenzialmente tendo a pensare al caso. Però il caso difficilmente piò spiegare davvero qualcosa. Ma il destino, alla fine cosa sarebbe?


scusate ma mi è venuto in mente frankenstein junior...
_il destino è quel che è 
non c'è scampo più per me
_


----------



## Old oscar (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ho una profonda ammirazione e rispetto per questa Donna e per quello che ha fatto ... magari ad avercene di piu' in giro per il mondo


quando sono stato a Calcutta sono andato nella sua Casa Madre.
mi vengono ancora i brividi di emozione adesso che mi ci fai pensare.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusate ma mi è venuto in mente frankenstein junior...
> _il destino è quel che è _
> _non c'è scampo più per me_


 Sei un svaccatrice professionista...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

*Oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> quando sono stato a Calcutta sono andato nella sua Casa Madre.
> mi vengono ancora i brividi di emozione adesso che mi ci fai pensare.



ci racconti qualcosa che non immaginavi di vedere?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sei un svaccatrice professionista...


bhè, era in tema


----------



## Old oscar (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusate ma mi è venuto in mente frankenstein junior...
> _il destino è quel che è _
> _non c'è scampo più per me_


 
non me lo ricordo bene però, leggendo la frase che hai citato devo dire che a volte la comicità ha molta profondità.


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> quando sono stato a Calcutta sono andato nella sua Casa Madre.
> mi vengono ancora i brividi di emozione adesso che mi ci fai pensare.


Ricordo simpaticamente il suo incontro con il Papa, lo fece abbassare alla sua statura  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cosa che ha fatto con tutti i capi di stato ahahah che GRANDE DONNA!


----------



## Old oscar (19 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ci racconti qualcosa che non immaginavi di vedere?


non mi immaginavo di vedere così tanti giovani a fare volontariato.
A guardarli sembravano fricchettoni spinellanti ed invece erano tutt'altro.
Ogni mattina si svegliavano prestissimo e lavoravano lì tutto il giorno.


e poi le ferite aperte, l'odore della morte palpabile, e tanto amore caritatevole, tanto.

ed io me ne stavo lì, con la mia camicetta pulita e profumata. Mi sono sentito immeritatamente fortunato ( e spesso mi sento ancora così ), mi sono sentito impotente, impotente e cretino. 
Non immaginavo di sentirmi così, di vedermi così.


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

l'avevo trovato in un blog.
ve lo riporto

*La bigliettaia di San Pietro *





Il 5 settembre 1997 moriva ad 87 anni Teresa di Calcutta, al secolo Agnes Gonxha Bojaxhiu. La suorina di origine albanese, un simbolo in tutto il mondo, si spense dopo una vita interamente dedita alla cura dei poveri in ogni angolo del pianeta. La letteratura cattolica è densa di episodi edificanti circa la vita e l'opera di Teresa, ma ad un occhio più attento, e soprattutto imparziale, l'attività della suora rivela numerose ombre. E’ evidente che Teresa abbia beneficiato di un processo di mistificazione collettiva su scala globale dovuto ad una ottusa e razionale attività politica che la stessa suora ha portato avanti con caparbietà nella sua lunga vita, complice una superficiale grancassa mediatica filocattolica. Il fenomeno _Teresa_ è indice dell’ignoranza dell’occidente e della ottusa religiosità che ci pervade.
Prima ancora di occuparci dello specifico assistenziale, Teresa si è guadagnata critiche per aver imposto il battesimo ai malati in punto di morte, la maggior parte dei quali erano Indù o Musulmani, abusando del loro stato di prostrazione. Ciò veniva fatto senza alcun riguardo verso la loro religione. In un discorso pronunciato nella Scripps Clinic di San Diego, in California, nel gennaio 1992, disse: "_È una cosa veramente bella. Nessuno è spirato senza aver prima ricevuto il battesimo, lo speciale biglietto per San Pietro, come lo chiamiamo noi. Dal 1952, quando abbiamo iniziato, 29.000 persone sono morte in una struttura a Kalighat dopo aver ricevuto questa benedizione_". Portava anche bene.
Teresa è stata amica di alcuni dei più corrotti e disgustosi tiranni della sua epoca, da quelli democraticamente eletti come la Tatcher e Reagan, a veri e propri dittatori fascisti come Duvalier jr, meglio conosciuto come Baby Doc di Haiti (che secondo Teresa amava la povera gente e che infatti scappò all'estero con i soldi rubati al suo popolo), o all’efferato Menghistu in Etiopia (che usava l'arma della fame contro il dissenso interno), senza considerare il beneamato dalla chiesa tutta Pinochet. In Spagna simpatizzò apertamente con i nostalgici di Franco, contestando la moderna legislazione spagnola in materia sessuale. Quando visitò il Nicaragua ammonì il governo sandinista e diede il proprio appoggio al Cardinale di Managua, sponsor dei contras e stipendiato dalla CIA. Visitò il Guatemala, straziato dagli squadroni della morte, e dichiarò: "_Tutto era pacifico nel paese che visitai. Io non mi faccio coinvolgere dalla politica_." Sarebbe stata un'ottima consulente per Forza Italia.
E la lista delle cattive compagnie non finisce qui. La vecchietta scaltra ha accettato somme miliardarie da tanti marpioni di ogni paese, che pensavano così, alleviando le pene dei più miseri, di ripulirsi i sensi di colpa e di rifarsi una facciata pubblica per la provenienza illecita del denaro. Teresa ricevette soldi dal truffatore americano Robert Maxell. 10.000 dollari le furono regalati dal predicatore impostore John Roger. Inoltre ricevette donazioni per 1.250.000 dollari da Charles Keating, protagonista di una gigantesca frode a danno dei risparmiatori americani. Addirittura durante il processo a Keating Teresa inviò una lettera ai giudici chiedendo clemenza per il truffatore; il procuratore le rispose spiegandole che razza di farabutto fosse Keating, e chiedendole di restituire il denaro da lei ricevuto, in quanto frutto di reati. Ovviamente, da buona chiesarola, Teresa non rispose mai al procuratore. Del resto non aveva la cattiva abitudine di usare questi soldi per migliorare le condizioni di vita dei suoi malati. Ha sempre professato un disprezzo per le cose materiali, che però pagavano i poveracci in termini di disagio. Esaltava il santificante dolore fisico e non ha neanche mai voluto investire l'enorme quantità di danaro che riusciva ad accumulare per creare efficienti strutture ospedaliere e per acquistare moderni strumenti di diagnosi o cura. Per Teresa la sofferenza, ovviamente altrui, era un dono divino e pertanto riteneva di dover assistere, più che combattere, il trapasso dei suoi sventurati ospiti. Uomini, donne e bambini sono stati lasciati nell’incuria, ma lei i propri malanni se li curava in cliniche di lusso. Insomma Teresa si è _occupata_ di migliaia di malati ma di fatto non ha mai _curato_ nessuno.
Da brava chiesarola è proverbiale il suo rifiuto bigotto della modernità, la sua assoluta contrarietà ad aborto, come nello storico appello alle donne violentate di Bosnia a tenere i figli della violenza subita. Ma sempre da brava chiesarola ha le sue eccezioni interessate: condanna il divorzio ma approva quello dell’amica e finanziatrice Lady Diana. Per lei la contraccezione è un sacrilegio ma solidarizza con la finanziatrice Indira Gandhi e le sue sterilizzazioni forzate delle donne indiane. Nel 1992 in Irlanda durante una messa all'aperto disse: "_Non esiste nesso tra le condizioni di povertà e miseria e la mancanza di un controllo demografico. Promettiamo alla Madonna che tanto ama l'Irlanda che in questo paese non permetteremo mai un solo aborto. E niente contraccettivi_!" Per rispondere a chi le faceva notare che il profilattico era indispensabile per prevenire malattie come l'Aids, durante un discorso fatto a Washington, disse: "_Mi sembra che l'AIDS sia la giusta condanna per una condotta sessuale impropria_." Durante un'intervista, a chi le faceva notare che forse in India il controllo delle nascite era un problema, rispose: "_Dio provvede sempre. Provvede per tutte le cose del mondo. I bambini sono la sua vita. Non potranno mai essercene abbastanza_." Ratzinger si sarebbe leccato i baffi.
Robin Fox, direttore della rivista medico-scientifica "_The Lancet_", visitò la Home for Dying Destitute di Calcutta e definì disorganizzate le cure mediche che i pazienti ricevevano, soprattutto se rapportate alle ingenti entrate economiche dell'organizzazione. Osservò che suore e volontari, molti dei quali non avevano nessuna conoscenza medica, vista l'assenza di veri medici, prendevano loro le decisioni per la cura dei pazienti. Fox considerava Teresa responsabile per le condizioni della struttura ed osservò che non faceva distinzioni tra pazienti curabili ed incurabili; quanti potevano sopravvivere alle proprie sofferenze erano comunque ad un rischio sempre più alto di morte a causa delle infezioni che si incrociavano e per la carenza di cure adeguate. Fox notò che la capacità delle missionarie di gestire il dolore era _assente_. Il prontuario medico della struttura non aveva analgesici. Il dolore atroce dei malati terminali era inutilmente combattuto dalle aspirine e dall'invito alla rassegnazione. Il dottore scrisse che gli aghi erano puliti con semplice acqua calda, che li lasciava inadeguatamente sterilizzati e che la struttura non poneva in isolamento i pazienti malati di tubercolosi. Molti altri rapporti hanno documentato vistose disattenzioni nei confronti delle cure mediche nelle strutture dell'Ordine; le stesse opinioni sono state anche espresse da alcuni ex volontari che hanno prestato servizio per l'Ordine.
Mary Loundon, ex-volontaria nel Centro di Teresa a Calcutta, rivelò: "_I malati non ricevevano molte cure. Usavano e riusavano gli aghi all'infinito. Ogni tanto una suora lavava gli aghi sotto l'acqua fredda. Le chiesi perche' non li sterilizzasse in acqua bollente, ella rispose: Non c'è motivo. Vidi un ragazzo 15 enne che aveva un semplice problema renale aggravarsi a causa dell'incuria delle suore. Bastava portarlo con un taxi al vicino ospedale per operarlo, ma le suore si rifiutarono di farlo_."
Susan Shields, suora per 9 anni per Teresa, testimoniò: "_A S. Francisco fu messo a disposizione dal comune un convento a 3 piani con stanze spaziose e ben arredato. Le suore si sbarazzarono immediatamente dei mobili indesiderati, buttarono materassi, divani, tende e tutte le sedie. La gente era sbalordita. Il riscaldamento rimase chiuso tutto l'inverno, nonostante la forte umidità. Molti si ammalarono di TBC. Nel Bronx c'era il progetto di aprire una casa per i senzatetto. Il comune ci vendette un palazzo per 1 dollaro simbolico. Però la normativa ministeriale imponeva un ascensore per disabili. Teresa non ne volle sapere: un ascensore per gli handicappati era per lei inaccettabile. Dopo molte trattative il progetto fu abbandonato. Le donazioni arrivavano continuamente in gran quantità ma non avevano alcun effetto sulla nostra vita ascetica nè tantomeno su quella dei poveri che dovevamo aiutare. Per Teresa ciò che contava era il benessere spirituale dei poveri. Teresa insegnava alle suore come battezzare di nascosto i moribondi."_ 
In un illuminante documentario di Channel 4 è presente un dialogo filmato. Teresa si rivolge ad un malato terminale che sta soffrendo terribilmente, rantola e si contorce. Teresa prima descrive la malattia poi si rivolge al moribondo dicendo, quasi crudelmente: "_Stai soffrendo come Cristo in Croce, di sicuro Gesu' ti sta baciando_". Il povero le risponde: "_Per favore digli di smettere di baciarmi_". In un altro colloquio viene fuori tutto il messaggio di Teresa: l'ossessione per il dolore e la sofferenza, la tracotante supponenza e soprattutto la ferma volontà di non lenire realmente le sofferenze dei poveri, semmai di dare loro unicamente un appoggio spirituale. Non volle mai combattere realmente la povertà e l'ingiustizia, anzi si augurava che nascessero sempre più poveri per aumentare il numero dei possibili proseliti e, quindi, il suo prestigio religioso. Si definiva povera tra i poveri ma in realtà voleva fare carità non per riconoscere l'altro ma per umiliarlo e correggerlo. All'entrata delle sue case di carità c'era scritto: "_Chi ama il sapere ama la correzione_". Nella camera mortuaria invece un cartello recitava: "_Oggi vado in Paradiso_". Nel 1981 disse: "_E' bellissimo che i poveri accettino il loro destino, condividendo la passione di Cristo. La sofferenza della gente e' di grande aiuto per il mondo_." Dichiarò inoltre: "_I più poveri costituiscono il mezzo per esprimere il mio amore per Dio_." Insomma un'occasione per esercitare la pietà cristiana, non per migliorare le loro condizioni di vita. Come se Dio, se fosse esistito, facesse nascere i poveri per poterle permettere una carriera da santa. In un'altra occasione si lasciò sfuggire: "_SE DOVESSI SCEGLIERE FRA GALILEO E L'INQUISIZIONE, MI SCHIEREREI CON L'INQUISIZIONE_". 
Secondo il dottor Aroup Chatterjee l'immagine di Teresa come aiuto ai poveri, agli ammalati ed ai morenti è fuorviante ed esagerato. Il numero di persone aiutate dal più grande dei ricoveri non è nemmeno vicino alla grandezza che gli occidentali credono che abbia. Chatterjee sostiene che molte delle operazioni dell'Ordine non si impegnano in attività di carità, bensì i fondi sarebbero utilizzati per il lavoro missionario. Nessuna delle strutture gestite dalle Missionarie in Papua Nuova Guinea (ed è questo solo un esempio) ospita dei bisognosi; il loro unico compito è quello di convertire la popolazione al cattolicesimo. Chatterjee cita Teresa e le sue stime (57.000 persone aiutate in una sola struttura, 250.000 in un'altra, centinaia di persone soccorse ogni giorno in una terza) ed avanza seri dubbi in proposito. Inoltre pone in rilievo come non fosse concesso alle famiglie dei ricoverati nelle strutture dell'Ordine visitare i propri cari e come le Missionarie siano le uniche associazioni caritative, tra quelle presenti in India, a rifiutarsi di rilasciare un proprio rapporto finanziario. 

Ha scritto Christopher Hitchens: "_Direi che è ormai una certezza il fatto che milioni di persone sono morte a causa del suo lavoro, e che molti altri milioni sono stati resi ancora più poveri, più stupidi, più malati, più debilitati, più intimoriti e, infine, più ignoranti."_

_Finazio_


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

L'avevo letto anch'io.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Molto interessante brug!


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Molto interessante brug!


era quello che ti dicevo un pò di tempo fa ma che poi non ti avevo mandato


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

"_Mi sembra che l'AIDS sia la giusta condanna per una condotta sessuale impropria_."

apperò 

	
	
		
		
	


	













anche battezzare indu  e musulmani è cosa buona e giusta....


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

*anche queste non sono male...*



Asudem ha detto:


> "_Mi sembra che l'AIDS sia la giusta condanna per una condotta sessuale impropria_."
> 
> apperò


Visitò il Guatemala, straziato dagli squadroni della morte, e dichiarò: _"Tutto era pacifico nel paese che visitai. Io non mi faccio coinvolgere dalla politica." _

"_Non esiste nesso tra le condizioni di povertà e miseria e la mancanza di un controllo demografico. Promettiamo alla Madonna che tanto ama l'Irlanda che in questo paese non permetteremo mai un solo aborto. E niente contraccettivi!"_ 

_"E' bellissimo che i poveri accettino il loro destino, condividendo la passione di Cristo. La sofferenza della gente e' di grande aiuto per il mondo."_ 

In un'altra occasione si lasciò sfuggire: "_SE DOVESSI SCEGLIERE FRA GALILEO E L'INQUISIZIONE, MI SCHIEREREI CON L'INQUISIZIONE_".


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> era quello che ti dicevo un pò di tempo fa ma che poi non ti avevo mandato


 Che simpatica dolce vecchina...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *"E' bellissimo che i poveri accettino il loro destino, condividendo la passione di Cristo. La sofferenza della gente e' di grande aiuto per il mondo." *


sopratutto per alcuni paesi del mondo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




chissà che ola dai poveri


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sopratutto per alcuni paesi del mondo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 che culo essere poveri... e loro non lo sanno neanche. Sono di grande aiuto per il mondo...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che culo essere poveri... e loro non lo sanno neanche. Sono di grande aiuto per il mondo...


ingrati che non sono altro.
Non si rendono conto del culo che c'hanno


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ingrati che non sono altro.
> Non si rendono conto del culo che c'hanno


e i guatemaltechi massacrati dai pacifici squadroni della morte?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

"_Stai soffrendo come Cristo in Croce, di sicuro Gesu' ti sta baciando_". Il povero le risponde: "_Per favore digli di smettere di baciarmi_". 

scusate ma sembra una barzelletta


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

*Oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> non mi immaginavo di vedere così tanti giovani a fare volontariato.
> A guardarli sembravano fricchettoni spinellanti ed invece erano tutt'altro.
> Ogni mattina si svegliavano prestissimo e lavoravano lì tutto il giorno.
> 
> ...


Tornesti?


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

*è vero!!!*



Asudem ha detto:


> "*Stai soffrendo come Cristo in Croce, di sicuro Gesu' ti sta baciando". Il povero le risponde: "Per favore digli di smettere di baciarmi". *
> 
> scusate ma sembra una barzelletta


----------



## Verena67 (19 Marzo 2009)

beh, è il tipico umorismo yiddish!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

*anche questa non è male!*

Nella camera mortuaria invece un cartello recitava: "_Oggi vado in Paradiso_"
mancava solo: torno subito!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Mi sorprende che non abbia avuto anche tendenza, o facilitato gli altri alla pedofilia, ed il gioco e' fatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi sorprende che non abbia avuto anche tendenza, o facilitato gli altri alla pedofilia, ed il gioco e' fatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


considera che era sovraccarica di lavoro


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

*asu brugo*



Asudem ha detto:


> considera che era sovraccarica di lavoro



all'anima della vecchietta vispetta....



ringrazia soreta...me lo devo leggere meno di cosa..


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Ha scritto Christopher Hitchens: "_Direi che è ormai una certezza il fatto che milioni di persone sono morte a causa del suo lavoro, e che molti altri milioni sono stati resi ancora più poveri, più stupidi, più malati, più debilitati, più intimoriti e, infine, più ignoranti."
_
come epitaffio non è  male..


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> considera che era sovraccarica di lavoro


----------



## Old oscar (19 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tornesti?


tornerò.


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Materialmente si ... *e se hai vissuto a cazzo e' peggio, e' come non aver vissuto mai.*
> 
> 
> .


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> all'anima della vecchietta vispetta....
> 
> 
> 
> ringrazia soreta...me lo devo leggere meno di cosa..


 
io quando l'ho letta ci son rimasta secca.
però come si dice...oh..parlandone da viva


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io quando l'ho letta ci son rimasta secca.
> però come si dice...oh..parlandone da viva


 Che poi in punto di morte si è dichiarata atea...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi in punto di morte si è dichiarata atea...


 
questa non la sapevo....


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> questa non la sapevo....


Privately, Mother Teresa experienced doubts and struggles over her religious beliefs which lasted nearly fifty years until the end of her life, during which “*she felt no presence of God whatsoever, neither in her heart or in the eucharist."*


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Privately, Mother Teresa experienced doubts and struggles over her religious beliefs which lasted nearly fifty years until the end of her life, during which “*she felt no presence of God whatsoever, neither in her heart or in the eucharist."*


il grande bluff!!!


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il grande bluff!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono sempre più propenso a pensare che il cosiddetto libero arbitrio sia una sofisticatissima illusione.


Difatti l'Universo segue la sua strada indipendentemente da quello che posso fare i piccoli esseri umani. A loro resta solo la scelta se remare a favore o contro la corrente che comunque, più lenta o più veloce, continuerà sempre a scorrere nello stesso verso.
Nasciamo senza poter scegliere cresciamo imparando a fare scelte sempre più importanti, ma esse saranno sempre molto limitate, ed alla fine l'unica differenza sarà nello sguardo che potremo dare, ognuno per sè, alla propria coscienza.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

http://cultura.blogosfere.it/2007/0...te-lettere-che-dovevano-essere-distrutte.html


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://cultura.blogosfere.it/2007/0...te-lettere-che-dovevano-essere-distrutte.html


 
in un solo post sputtanata completamente la suorina


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> in un solo post sputtanata completamente la suorina


e tu pensi che basti cosi poco per cambiare l'opinione che una persona ha nei confronti di un'altra?


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> e tu pensi che basti cosi poco per cambiare l'opinione che una persona ha nei confronti di un'altra?


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> e tu pensi che basti cosi poco per cambiare l'opinione che una persona ha nei confronti di un'altra?


 Ma infatti... certe simpatiche frasi dell'articolo di brugola, rafforzano l'immagine di donna caritatevole e sensibile alle sofferenze del prossimo...


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Difatti l'Universo segue la sua strada indipendentemente da quello che posso fare i piccoli esseri umani*. A loro resta solo la scelta se remare a favore o contro la corrente che comunque, più lenta o più veloce, continuerà sempre a scorrere nello stesso verso.
> Nasciamo senza poter scegliere cresciamo imparando a fare scelte sempre più importanti, ma esse saranno sempre molto limitate, ed alla fine l'unica differenza sarà nello sguardo che potremo dare, ognuno per sè, alla propria coscienza.


 Questo è certo!


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti... certe simpatiche frasi dell'articolo di brugola, rafforzano l'immagine di donna caritatevole e sensibile alle sofferenze del prossimo...


se pensiamo a quello che hanno detto di Pasolini dopo la sua orrenda morte stiamo freschi.


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> e tu pensi che basti cosi poco per cambiare l'opinione che una persona ha nei confronti di un'altra?


magari una piccola incrinazione? qualche lievissimo dubbio?
poi per carità, ciascuno si tenga stretta stretta la sua opinione


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> se pensiamo a quello che hanno detto di Pasolini dopo la sua orrenda morte stiamo freschi.


non so se quanto letto sia vero ma in caso lo fosse trovo sbagliato  non riconsiderare le azioni di una persona considerata santa mentre sembrerebbe tutt'altro.
A meno che non si creda solo a quello a cui si vuole credere


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> magari una piccola incrinazione? qualche lievissimo dubbio?
> poi per carità, ciascuno si tenga stretta stretta la sua opinione





Asudem ha detto:


> non so se quanto letto sia vero ma in caso lo fosse trovo sbagliato  non riconsiderare le azioni di una persona considerata santa mentre sembrerebbe tutt'altro.
> A meno che non si creda solo a quello a cui si vuole credere


Opinioni ragazze, solo OPINIONI!

*Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno uno. *
(  Mike Dirnt )


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Opinioni ragazze, solo OPINIONI!
> 
> *Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno uno. *
> (  Mike Dirnt )


che c'azzecca?
allora lo sono anche quelle che avevi prima di leggerlo


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Opinioni ragazze, solo OPINIONI!
> 
> *Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno uno. *
> ( Mike Dirnt )


quindi?
opinioni inossidabili a tutto?
anche allo sporco impossibile?


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che c'azzecca?
> allora lo sono anche quelle che avevi prima di leggerlo





Brugola ha detto:


> quindi?
> opinioni inossidabili a tutto?
> anche allo sporco impossibile?



Io ho espresso la mia opinione e voi la vosta, o sbaglio?


Ho bisogno di prove, documenti provati, di quel che si legge in giro nel web ... le calunnie sono sempre state utilizzate per screditare personaggi in vista/famosi, io voglio di piu'.


E per ultimo: Mi piacciono e mi fanno stare bene le Sue poesie.



.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ho espresso la mia opinione e voi la vosta, o sbaglio?
> 
> certamente
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ho espresso la mia opinione e voi la vosta, o sbaglio?
> 
> io voglio di piu'.
> 
> .


ma chi t'ha detto gobbo?
hai internet, fai qualche ricerca dove non hai mai cercato.
se no tieniti la tua devozione. che mi frega a me?


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma chi t'ha detto gobbo?
> hai internet, fai qualche ricerca dove non hai mai cercato.
> se no tieniti la tua *devozione*. che mi frega a me?


La mia e' ammirazione e rispetto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ben diversa della devozione.


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> La mia e' ammirazione e rispetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
buona ammirazione a te


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Opinioni ragazze, solo OPINIONI!
> 
> *Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno uno. *
> ( Mike Dirnt )


 Ma non tutte lo usano davvero!


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> se pensiamo a quello che hanno detto di Pasolini dopo la sua orrenda morte stiamo freschi.


Cos'anno detto? Che era gay? Lo si sapeva da sempre... oppure cosa? Che andava coi ragazzi di borgata? Anche quello ben noto... mi sembra che il paragone davvero non c'entri nulla.


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

*aridaiie*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma non tutte lo usano davvero!


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cos'anno detto? Che era gay? Lo si sapeva da sempre... oppure cosa? Mi sembra che il paragone davvero non c'entri nulla.


Non c'eri anche tu nella discussione che avevamo fatto su Pasolini?


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non c'eri anche tu nella discussione che avevamo fatto su Pasolini?


Si, e allora? Tutte cose ben note prima della sua morte... senti, ma ogni tanto perchè non provi a rispondere davvero? Sbilanciati, dai... dì la tua senza paura e senza allusioni e rimandi.


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, e allora? Tutte cose ben note prima della sua morte... senti, ma ogni tanto perchè non provi a rispondere davvero? Sbilanciati, dai... dì la tua senza paura e senza allusioni e rimandi.


La mia su chi? Madre Teresa di Calcutta? Non conosco non mi esprimo. E non mi aggrego


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La mia su chi? Madre Teresa di Calcutta? Non conosco non mi esprimo. *E non mi aggrego*


a chi??
il post è partito con tutti entusiasti di lei.
hai letto l'articolo?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La mia su chi? Madre Teresa di Calcutta? Non conosco non mi esprimo.* E non mi aggrego*


il famoso cane con la sciolta


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La mia su chi? Madre Teresa di Calcutta? Non conosco non mi esprimo. E non mi aggrego


Su tutto, non solo su questa discussione. Ma se sei qui, anche su questa. Hai un modo di partecipare assai strano... mi scrivi se ricordo la discussione su Pasolini, sottindendendo chiaramente un'opinione. Ma non scrivendola chiaramente. Ah si, condisci tutto con molti smile, ma parlare direttamente... no. Questo lo fai molto spesso.
Ora, non sottolineare che non ti aggreghi, con occhiolino annesso... perchè fai chiaramente capire che il tuo interlocutore lo fa... ed è una maniera davvero scorretta di discutere.


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma non tutte lo usano davvero!


Dipende dall'uso che se ne vuol fare ... io lo uso per cagare.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2009)

non è l'unico articolo che gira nella rete.
quello che mi ha colpito maggiormente è questa filosofia del "tenere la mano" a chi sta soffrendo e morendo con la soddisfazione di essere buoni ma senza in nessun modo cercare di rendere efficienti  ospedali per fare in modo di debellare il male alla radice.
soldi raccolti spesi male , malintesi sensi di onnipontenza e deliri religiosi che per anni hanno impedito la guarigione di tanta gente facendo scontare tutti i peccati del mondo.a me pare malvagità


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dipende dall'uso che se ne vuol fare ... io lo uso per cagare.


così fan tutte/i  però


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dipende dall'uso che se ne vuol fare ... *io lo uso per cagare*.


Buongiorno finezza...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... ma ovviamente mi riferivo a quello. Molti però soffrono di stitichezza e non riescono ad usarlo correttamente.... cosa avevi capito, maliziosa che sei?


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cos'anno detto? Che era gay? Lo si sapeva da sempre... oppure cosa? Che andava coi ragazzi di borgata? Anche quello ben noto... mi sembra che il paragone davvero non c'entri nulla.


La "Calunnia" forse tu non la conosci grazieaddio.


.


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Buongirno finezza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io lo uso per schiacciare le noccioline


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> La "Calunnia" forse tu non la conosci grazieaddio.
> 
> 
> .


Altri sottintesi... e mai chiarezza. Forza, che ce la farete... quale calunnia, dopo la morte, colpì Pasolini? Cosa che non si sapesse in vita?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Altri sottintesi... e mai chiarezza. Forza, che ce la farete... quale calunnia, dopo la morte, colpì Pasolini? Cosa che non si sapesse in vita?


infatti, io son curiosa.
Mi sembra che di lui si sapesse tutto da vivo.
Ma forse ignoriamo qualcosa


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Ma benedetto mondo si puo' avere una opinione diversa dalla maggioranza?





​


.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma benedetto mondo si puo' avere una opinione diversa dalla maggioranza?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








senti, perchè non mi dici quali erano le calunnie dette dopo che era morto.
M'interessa


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma benedetto mondo si puo' avere una opinione diversa dalla maggioranza?​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


di nuovo con questa lagna che tu sei diversa dalla maggioranza e noi siamo tutti poveri caproni?
certo che si può avere una opinione.
in genere è suffragata da elementi certi, non con il solo scopo di sentirsi diversa dalla maggioranza.
è che dire e non dire non aiuta a capire


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma benedetto mondo si puo' avere una opinione diversa dalla maggioranza?​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ovvio che si... ma continui a tergiversare e a non rispondere... non fare la vittima, e rispondi alla domanda: quale calunnia colpì Pasolini dopo la morte, che non si conoscesse già in vita?


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

La calunnia è dichiarazione del falso, di Pasolini è stata fatta, al limite, strumentalizzazione della sua sessualità per quella che in realtà era ma avversata dai benpensanti.


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti, perchè non mi dici quali erano le calunnie dette dopo che era morto.
> M'interessa





Brugola ha detto:


> di nuovo con questa lagna che tu sei diversa dalla maggioranza e noi siamo tutti poveri caproni?
> certo che si può avere una opinione.
> in genere è suffragata da elementi certi, non con il solo scopo di sentirsi diversa dalla maggioranza.
> è che dire e non dire non aiuta a capire





moltimodi ha detto:


> Ovvio che si... ma continui a tergiversare e a non rispondere... non fare la vittima, e rispondi alla domanda: quale calunnia colpì Pasolini dopo la morte, che non si conoscesse già in vita?



Ma ve ne andate tutti e tre dove gia sapete


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma ve ne andate tutti e tre dove gia sapete


leverei quel gentile dall'utente


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> leverei quel gentile dall'utente


Gentile non vuol dire essere fessi cocca


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma ve ne andate tutti e tre dove gia sapete


 
e la calunnia??? non ce la spieghi??


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e la calunnia??? non ce la spieghi??


NO, ti freghi ... vattela a cercare.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gentile non vuol dire essere fessi cocca


un'altra volta stai partendo per la tangente senza motivo.
Hai fatto intendere che sai che di pasolini han detto calunnie dopo morto.
Ti ho solo chiesto di farmene partecipe perchè io non le conosco.
quindi non sei nè gentile nè fessa. solo prevenuta e anche un po' cafona


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma ve ne andate tutti e tre dove gia sapete


 A fare in culo? Neanche questo riesci a dire? Eddai... sempre reticente, allusiva... rispondere alle domande normali no, eh?


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, ti freghi ... vattela a cercare.


non saresti servile ma manco gentile sai??


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un'altra volta stai partendo per la tangente senza motivo.
> Hai fatto intendere che sai che di pasolini ha detto calunnie dopo morto.
> Ti ho solo chiesto di farmene partecipe perchè io non le conosco.
> quindi non sei nè gentile nè fessa. solo prevenuta e anche un po' cafona


Guarda voglio proprio essere generosa oggi

















































http://www.google.it/webhp?hl=it


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, ti freghi ... vattela a cercare.


 Sei il Messner del forum... arrampicata sugli specchi, altro che K2... non sai che dire eh?


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La calunnia è dichiarazione del falso, di Pasolini è stata fatta, al limite, strumentalizzazione della sua sessualità per quella che in realtà era ma avversata dai benpensanti.


 in più, come è successo anche qui,
si scambia l'omosessualità con la pedofilia.


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sei il Messner del forum... arrampicata sugli specchi, altro che K2... non sai che dire eh?


Saprei dirti tante cose ... e' il buongusto e l'educazione che mi frena.



.


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Saprei dirti tante cose ... e' il buongusto e l'educazione che mi frena.
> 
> 
> 
> .


chiacchere e distintivo.
e poco gentile


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda voglio proprio essere generosa oggi
> 
> http://www.google.it/webhp?hl=it



bella figura.
A casa mia si chiama di merda , non so da te


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chiacchere e distintivo.
> e poco gentile


AH! ... il duetto e' diventato trio mo?


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH! ... il duetto e' diventato trio mo?


e tu sempre tutta sola contro la maggioranza!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ah marì..chiedi se qualcuno ti presta la faccia, stai facendo una brutta figura


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bella figura.
> A casa mia si chiama di merda , non so da te


La merda non e' la cacca fortunatamente ... le merda siete voi quando volete rompre i coglioni a qualcuno che non la vede/sente come voi altri.

Paura dei diversi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







































.


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e tu sempre tutta sola contro la maggioranza!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IO? Perche' non voglio comparire nella foto con voi?


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

*Vai tranquilla...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Saprei dirti tante cose ... e' il buongusto e l'educazione che mi frena.
> 
> 
> 
> .


... in te non vedo traccia nè dell'uno nè tantomeno dell'altra.


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> La merda non e' la cacca fortunatamente ...* le merda siete voi quando volete rompre i coglioni a qualcuno che non la vede/sente come voi altri.*
> 
> Paura dei diversi?
> 
> ...


ti ho segnalata perchè trovo il tuo intervento molto offensivo e senza nessuna ragione.
non sei in grado di portare avanti una discussione, sei aggressiva e quando non sai più cosa rispondere diventi offensiva. 
Non è il modo


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... in te non vedo traccia nè dell'uno nè tantomeno dell'altra.


Non preoccuparti ... basti tu ed il tuo coro a lasciare tracce per tutto il forum.



.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> La merda non e' la cacca fortunatamente ... *le merda siete voi* quando volete rompre i coglioni a qualcuno che non la vede/sente come voi altri.
> 
> Paura dei diversi?
> 
> ...


 Ha detto merda, ha detto merda... l'avete sentita tutti!!!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti ho segnalata perchè trovo il tuo intervento molto offensivo e senza nessuna ragione.
> non sei in grado di portare avanti una discussione, sei aggressiva e quando non sai più cosa rispondere diventi offensiva.
> Non è il modo


Quando ho offeso qualcuno in questo 3d?


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... *le merda siete voi quando volete rompre i coglioni a qualcuno che non la vede/sente come voi altri.*
> 
> Paura dei diversi?
> 
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


> Quando ho offeso qualcuno in questo 3d?


servita anche lei sor savino


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti ... basti tu ed il tuo coro a lasciare tracce per tutto il forum.
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Eh vabbè... certo, signora finezza. Non sai rispondere, fai una figura del cazzo, e poi io lascio tracce. 
La prossima volta sii coerente e parla, invece di insultare. Oppure se non sai niente, taci.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando ho offeso qualcuno in questo 3d?


 Su ripeti con me... mer-da! emme e erre di a.... così che ce la fai...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando ho offeso qualcuno in questo 3d?


ti ho segnalata anch'io.
Io ho scritto che stavi facendo una figura di merda perchè non portavi prove delle calunnie su pasolini (dopo che ti sei lamentata che non erano prove quelle su madre teresa) tu ti sei permessa di darmi della merda.
E Non mi sta bene chiaro?
a me della merda non lo dà nessuno.
CHIARO???


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> servita anche lei sor savino


se vai un po indietro l'ha nominata le tua gemella per prima




Asudem ha detto:


> bella figura.
> A casa mia si chiama di merda , non so da te


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> se vai un po indietro l'ha nominata le tua gemella per prima


no cara.
dire che fai una figura di merda è ben differente dal dare della merda.
Non farmi passare per scema eh?


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> se vai un po indietro l'ha nominata le tua gemella per prima


 Dai che ti fai tutti gli ottomila... sei una cafoncella, e rigiri la frittata.


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> se vai un po indietro l'ha nominata le tua gemella per prima


la mia gemella ti ha detto che stavi facendo una figura di merda.
tu hai scritto che siamo noi delle merde. 
lo trovo offensivo, e ingiustificato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ripeto, se non sei in grado di portare avanti una discussione senza offendere è meglio che tu ti astenga.
e non vedo perchè mi devo sentire dare della merda senza motivo.


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *ti ho segnalata anch'io.*
> Io ho scritto che stavi facendo una figura di merda perchè non portavi prove delle calunnie su pasolini (dopo che ti sei lamentata che non erano prove quelle su madre teresa) tu ti sei permessa di darmi della merda.
> E Non mi sta bene chiaro?
> a me della merda non lo dà nessuno.
> CHIARO???



BRAVA!

Segnala anche questo:


*......................./¯/
....................../../
.............../¯/¯/../¯¯\
..............|..'...'..'..|¯\¯|
..............|............¯../
...............\..........._/..........................._
................|.........|.................................\
................|.........|..................................|
................|.........|...../|............./............|
................|.........|.../..|.........../............./
............../|..........|./....|........./............/
............/..|..........|......|......./............/
...........|...|..........|¯\¯\¯\¯\/............/
............\..\...........\_|_|_|_|........../
..............\_\............................../
...................\........................./

E visto che ti ci trovi, segnala anche quest'altro

**.............../¯/¯/¯/¯¯\
..............|..'...'..'..|¯\¯|
..............|............¯../
...............\..........._/..........................._
................|.........|.................................\
................|.........|..................................|
................|.........|...../|............./............|
................|.........|.../..|.........../............./
............../|..........|./....|........./............/
............/..|..........|......|......./............/
...........|...|..........|¯\¯\¯\¯\/............/
............\..\...........\_|_|_|_|........../
..............\_\............................../
...................\........................./*















   e dividilo con gli altri del trio


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

Intanto che voi vi fan culate a vicenda, io me ne vò. Mi aspettano tre giorni di sci e bagni termali a Leukerbad (Svizzera), alla facciazza vostra.
Bye bye!


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai che ti fai tutti gli ottomila... sei una cafoncella, e rigiri la frittata.





Brugola ha detto:


> la mia gemella ti ha detto che stavi facendo una figura di merda.
> tu hai scritto che siamo noi delle merde.
> lo trovo offensivo, e ingiustificato.
> 
> ...




Non meritate risposte


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> BRAVA!
> 
> Segnala anche questo:


mi sembra che qui  quella che segnala sia sopratutto tu. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi son rotta i coglioni di essere l'unica che paga per quel che dice.
Ah: è' inutile che mi provochi: io non t' insulto


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Intanto che voi vi fan culate a vicenda, io me ne vò. Mi aspettano tre giorni di sci e bagni termali a Leukerbad (Svizzera), alla facciazza vostra.
> Bye bye!


che chiulo!! ciao spina!! divertiti!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sembra che qui  quella che segnala sia sopratutto tu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> BRAVA!
> 
> Segnala anche questo:
> 
> ...


segnalato anche questo.
è inaccettabile subire queste offese da una che si professa rispettosa degli altri e sopratutto senza motivo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che chiulo!! ciao spina!! divertiti!!


Grazie tesòr.
Sappiate che non vi penserò


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

chissà chi vince la gara


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> segnalato anche questo.
> è inaccettabile subire queste offese da una che si professa rispettosa degli altri e sopratutto senza motivo.

















   con voi vale solo un ... il resto e' sprecato


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie tesòr.
> Sappiate che non vi penserò


divertiti tanto


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie tesòr.
> Sappiate che non vi penserò


e fai bene!!


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> con voi vale solo un ... il resto e' sprecato


non so se segnalare anche questo


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so se segnalare anche questo


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Intanto che voi vi fan culate a vicenda, io me ne vò. Mi aspettano tre giorni di sci e bagni termali a Leukerbad (Svizzera), alla facciazza vostra.
> Bye bye!


e bravo alce, divertiti tu e famiglia


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il famoso cane con la sciolta


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

*alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Intanto che voi vi fan culate a vicenda, io me ne vò. Mi aspettano tre giorni di sci e bagni termali a Leukerbad (Svizzera), alla facciazza vostra.
> Bye bye!



sfizzera....che belo!


scatenati e FAI DANNO.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2009)

*Ma "quele "del trio chi sarebbero?*

o meglio....

le merde del trio  Mari chi sarebbero?


sono certa che la tua proverbiale chiarezza nn mi vorrà deludere.

mi rispondo da sola. ho cambiato idea.


mari, non mi importa di saperlo, basta quello che lessi e che ho letto oggi.


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> o meglio....
> 
> le merde del trio  Mari chi sarebbero?
> 
> ...


Appunto, ignora.


----------



## Old oscar (19 Marzo 2009)

a quanto vedo, anche questo 3d è meravigliosamente naufragato.


----------



## Old reale (19 Marzo 2009)

ammazza! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=10712

dammi tre parole: MA ANCHE NO....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non mi immaginavo di vedere così tanti giovani a fare volontariato.
> A guardarli sembravano fricchettoni spinellanti ed invece erano tutt'altro.
> Ogni mattina si svegliavano prestissimo e lavoravano lì tutto il giorno.
> 
> ...


 E questa esperienza ha prodotto influenza nelle tue scelte?



E' una domanda seria e non provocatoria.


----------



## Mari' (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> a quanto vedo, anche questo 3d è meravigliosamente naufragato.


E si, peccato!


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E questa esperienza ha prodotto influenza nelle tue scelte?
> .


non capisco a  quali scelte ti riferisci, ma:

questa esperienza, e altre, mi hanno fatto capire ( e sentire ) che  sono una persona immeritatamente fortunata, ho capito che siamo fruscelli nel vento, ho scoperto una visuale di me stesso che ancora non conoscevo. 
Di conseguenza, questa nuova visuale su di me e sul mondo che mi circonda, ha cambiato il mio atteggiamento verso la vita e verso il mondo e quindi, forse anche alcune mie scelte.

( dio, rileggendomi sembra che abbia scoperto chissà cosa e che abbia chissà quale saggezza, mah...ogni volta ch eparlo così mi sento anche un po' ridicolo )


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Ho raccontato una mezza bugia, in realtà l'ho trovata gironzolando nella mia testa


poco male, ciò che conta sono le riflessioni scaturite, no?


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> poco male, ciò che conta sono le riflessioni scaturite, no?


 Infatti. Conta poco l'evento i sè, ma cosa poi riusciamo ad elaborare... mi sono accorto che a volte un particolare apparentemente insignificante, può raccontarti tantissimo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> di nuovo con questa lagna che tu sei diversa dalla maggioranza e noi siamo tutti poveri caproni?
> certo che si può avere una opinione.
> in genere è suffragata da elementi certi, non con il solo scopo di sentirsi diversa dalla maggioranza.
> *è che dire e non dire non aiuta a capire*


in genere è la tecnica migliore per non far volutamente capire


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti. Conta poco l'evento i sè, ma cosa poi riusciamo ad elaborare... mi sono accorto che a volte un particolare *apparentemente* insignificante, può raccontarti tantissimo.


se hai la sensibilità, l'attenzione o l'intelligenza per coglierlo


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se hai la sensibilità, l'attenzione o l'intelligenza per coglierlo


 ... e a volte anche la fortuna.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e a volte anche la fortuna.


 MM nella vita un po' ci vuole anche quella....e forse ritorniamo al tema de thread.....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> in genere è la tecnica migliore per non far volutamente capire


o forse quella che dimostra che non c'è niente da capire??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> o forse quella che dimostra che non c'è niente da capire??


 ma anche si.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie tesòr.
> Sappiate che non vi penserò


 













  riuscirò a sopravvivere?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


certo che è un vero peccato non avere ultimamente tempo per seguire il forum: mi perdo post ricchi di significato come questi... piccole pillole di saggezza non godute a dovere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> riuscirò a sopravvivere?


non so a cosa ti riferisci ma se ce la fai, ti abbattiamo noi, tranquilla


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non so a cosa ti riferisci ma se ce la fai, ti abbattiamo noi, tranquilla


al fatto che Alce, in montagna, non ci penserà.....non ti preoccupare cercherò di farcela da sola


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> MM nella vita un po' ci vuole anche quella....e forse ritorniamo al tema de thread.....


Più di un po'... molto più di un po'.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> BRAVA!
> 
> Segnala anche questo:
> 
> ...


il lato tragicomico in tutto questo è che fai tanto la vittima, accusi gli altri, quando invece sei la prima cafona incapace di rapportarsi. e chi non sa accettare chi ha una opionione differente dalla propria, sei tu, non chi tu accusi. per di più sei tu la prima ad offendere e, cosa incredibilmente ipocrita, non solo lo neghi, ma quando ti viene sbattuto in faccia l'innegabile, tenti delle improbabili arrampicate sugli specchi asserendo d'aver risposta a una offesa. offesa che, obiettivamente, non t'era stata mossa. ma a cercare di stravolgere il senso di ciò che viene detto/scritto, sei una campionessa. attenzione però: a cercare. da qua a riuscirci, ce ne passa.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Più di un po'... molto più di un po'.


un po'....molto lo facciamo anche noi


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il lato tragicomico in tutto questo è che fai tanto la vittima, accusi gli altri, quando invece sei la prima cafona incapace di rapportarsi. e chi non sa accettare chi ha una opionione differente dalla propria, sei tu, non chi tu accusi. per di più sei tu la prima ad offendere e, cosa incredibilmente ipocrita, non solo lo neghi, ma quando ti viene sbattuto in faccia l'innegabile, *tenti delle improbabili arrampicate sugli specchi* asserendo d'aver risposta a una offesa. offesa che, obiettivamente, non t'era stata mossa. ma a cercare di stravolgere il senso di ciò che viene detto/scritto, sei una campionessa. attenzione però: a cercare. da qua a riuscirci, ce ne passa.


 Per questo motivo l'ho definita la Messner del forum... sul cafona c'è poco da aggiungere: lo è.


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> un po'....molto lo facciamo anche noi


 Molto lo fa la fortuna, e qualcosa noi... IMHO.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per questo motivo l'ho definita *la Messner del forum*... sul cafona c'è poco da aggiungere: lo è.















m'era sfuggito  

	
	
		
		
	


	












te l'appoggio come al solito amichino. credi che sperare che lo ammetta, sia un po' troppo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non capisco a quali scelte ti riferisci, ma:
> 
> questa esperienza, e altre, mi hanno fatto capire ( e sentire ) che sono una persona immeritatamente fortunata, ho capito che siamo fruscelli nel vento, ho scoperto una visuale di me stesso che ancora non conoscevo.
> Di conseguenza, questa nuova visuale su di me e sul mondo che mi circonda, ha cambiato il mio atteggiamento verso la vita e verso il mondo e quindi, forse anche alcune mie scelte.
> ...


Le scelte che ti è dato di poter compiere, ovvio.

Io credo, come già hanno detto altri, che se un incontro o un evento lo consideriamo importante è perché ha prodotto in noi un cambiamento.
Poi liberi di non parlarne.
Mi è venuto in mente un tema assegnato alle medie alla classe di mia figlia era, più o meno "Una persona o un fatto che ti hanno cambiato la vita". Una compagna commentò "...e glielo vado a raccontare a lei!"
Quindi capisco la tua reticenza.

Del resto ognuno impara anche cose diverse dalle stesse esperienze.

La mia drammatica vicenda ha fatto "spaventare" chi mi conosceva e che aveva "in ballo" la possibilità di tradire mostrandogli la distruzione di una famiglia e gli ha fatto scegliere di restare fedele, ma ci sarà anche chi ha pensato ...tanto vale farlo perché stai certa che anche l'insospettabile lo fa ed è quindi meglio ...portarsi avanti.


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

*amichetta...*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> m'era sfuggito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... eh si. Mission impossibol  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che poi, tutto è nato da una domanda normalissima... cosa mai avessero detto su Pasolini dopo la morte, che già non gli dicessero da vivo. Ha passato una vita d'inferno proprio per la sua omosessualità...


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2009)

devo averlo già detto solo una mezza dozzina di volte ma a me non vanno molto a genio le battute compiaciute fra elementi che concordano su un'opinione contraria ad un altro.
basta il confronto singolo .secondo me
ci tenevo a dirvelo perché so che ciò avrà grande peso nelle vostre prossime mosse
stay tuned


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo averlo già detto solo una mezza dozzina di volte ma a me non vanno molto a genio le battute compiaciute fra elementi che concordano su un'opinione contraria ad un altro.
> basta il confronto singolo .secondo me
> ci tenevo a dirvelo perché so che ciò avrà grande peso nelle vostre prossime mosse
> stay tuned


 Però è strana questa cosa... ricordo più di un tuo commento sul samurai, con terze persone. Evidentemente non ti garbano quando le fanno gli altri.
Detto questo, hai ragione.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le scelte che ti è dato di poter compiere, ovvio.
> 
> Io credo, come già hanno detto altri, che se un incontro o un evento lo consideriamo importante è perché ha prodotto in noi un cambiamento.
> Poi liberi di non parlarne.
> ...


vedo che sei sempre lì con il pensiero, sulla questione tradimento  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ok,....parli di " spavento "........
è proprio per vincere questo " spavento " che dico che ci vuole coraggio per tradire.

però. farlo solamente perchè gli altri lo fanno o solamente per mettersi " in linea " con i tempi, beh, mi sembra un po' puerile, anche se posso comprendere chi lo fa per questa motivazione.

forse volevi sapere se quello che ho visto a Calcutta ha influito sulla mia decisone di tradire oppure no ?
penso proprio di no.
la mia non è una scelta da fare o non fare  la mia è una necessità, che è ben diverso.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però è strana questa cosa... ricordo più di un tuo commento sul samurai, con terze persone. Evidentemente non ti garbano quando le fanno gli altri.
> Detto questo, hai ragione.


 guarda,
hai ragione sul samurai, forse oscuro e cat.in casi di divertimento o particolare indignazione .
altrimenti detesto dare e ricevere manforte


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda,
> hai ragione sul samurai, forse oscuro e cat.in casi di divertimento *o particolare indignazione .*
> altrimenti detesto dare e ricevere manforte


 Ed era questo il caso, infatti.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo averlo già detto solo una mezza dozzina di volte ma a me non vanno molto a genio le battute compiaciute fra elementi che concordano su un'opinione contraria ad un altro.
> basta il confronto singolo .secondo me
> * ci tenevo a dirvelo perché so che ciò avrà grande peso nelle vostre prossime mosse*
> stay tuned



Generalmente non le vedo di buon occhio  anch'io ma se una persona scrive quel che* a me *pare una cazzata, in un *forum pubblico*  lo dico. Se altri concordano o discordano  e lo dicono anch'essi  mi sembra normale. Oltretutto tu e brugola e in passato  anche silvia mi avete sempre dato addosso insieme e ne porto ancora oggi le drammatiche conseguenze... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comnque mi hai buttato per aria i piani e le strategie...ora dovrò necessariamente cambiare mosse


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Generalmente non le vedo di buon occhio anch'io ma se una persona scrive quel che* a me *pare una cazzata, in un *forum pubblico* lo dico. Se altri concordano o discordano e lo dicono anch'essi mi sembra normale. *Oltretutto tu e brugola e in passato anche silvia mi avete sempre dato addosso insieme e ne porto ancora oggi le drammatiche conseguenze..*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sui pedalini.......lo so, ho peccato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però è strana questa cosa... ricordo più di un tuo commento sul samurai, con terze persone. Evidentemente non ti garbano quando le fanno gli altri.
> Detto questo, hai ragione.


Ma sì hai ragione.
Lo facciamo tutti...
Quando qualcuno ci irrita (anche solo razionalmente) e lo esprimiamo ci fa piacere scoprire di non esser soli. Anche perché, se si è persone intelligenti, si ha sempre un minimo dubbio di essere magari noi a non aver compreso o a ampliare la portata di un'affermazione o un atteggiamento.
Poi, come sempre, è il modo che che si usa a fare la differenza e lì si va sul piano dell'educazione o delle della sensibilità e delle preferenze individuali.
Io, ad esempio, non sopportavo Chen (ma va?! non l'aveva capito nessuno! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   di cui apprezzavo alcuni post o alcune idee, ma non riuscivo a reggere il tono di disprezzo nei confronti di chi riteneva ignorante (tutti, praticamente, escluso MM e Bruja) o non a lui allineato e soprattutto trovavo estremamente irritante e pure offensiva la parte interpretata del "califfo" e deprimente che ci fosse chi si vantasse di far parte del suo harem virtuale. 
Ho trovato conforto nel leggere di altri che avevano la stessa opinione. Se non li avessi trovati avrei lasciato il forum (con soddisfazione di alcuni).
Questa opinione, ad esempio, potrà trovare persone concordanti e discordanti, a mi sembra espressa in modo accettabile per tutti, o magari no 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sui pedalini.......lo so, ho peccato


vi manderò la parcella dello specialista al quale mi son dovuta rivolgere in seguito a queste vergognose illazioni..oltretutto mi avete rovinato una carriera di adescatrice/ farfallina  virtuale


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi manderò la parcella dello specialista al quale mi son dovuta rivolgere in seguito a queste vergognose illazioni..oltretutto mi avete rovinato una carriera di adescatrice/ farfallina virtuale


 
la pianti di usare  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 ??????


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

*preferisci queste?*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> la pianti di usare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sì hai ragione.
> Lo facciamo tutti...
> Quando qualcuno ci irrita (anche solo razionalmente) e lo esprimiamo ci fa piacere scoprire di non esser soli. Anche perché, se si è persone intelligenti, si ha sempre un minimo dubbio di essere magari noi a non aver compreso o a ampliare la portata di un'affermazione o un atteggiamento.
> Poi, come sempre, è il modo che che si usa a fare la differenza e lì si va sul piano dell'educazione o delle della sensibilità e delle preferenze individuali.
> ...


Non erano solo MM e Bruja a parlare regolarmente con lui senza disprezzo reciproco... 
Concordo col tuo intervento.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sì hai ragione.
> Lo facciamo tutti...
> * Quando qualcuno ci irrita (anche solo razionalmente) e lo esprimiamo ci fa piacere scoprire di non esser soli. Anche perché, se si è persone intelligenti, si ha sempre un minimo dubbio di essere magari noi a non aver compreso o a ampliare la portata di un'affermazione o un atteggiamento.*
> Poi, come sempre, è il modo che che si usa a fare la differenza e lì si va sul piano dell'educazione o delle della sensibilità e delle preferenze individuali.
> ...


donna....


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 





   non mi dispiace se non se ne abusa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> vedo che sei sempre lì con il pensiero, sulla questione tradimento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Io ho scritto ad esempio proprio per indicare che si trattava solo di uno spunto.
Le stesse reazioni opposte le si può avere alla notizia di una malattia propria o di altri, ma mi sembrava un esempio più delicato e meno adatto al tema del forum.
Visto come difendi quella tua scelta non era a quella a cui mi riferivo.


Per la mia esperienza io ho creduto lungamente che la vita fosse quella che ci costruiamo, poi ho visto che gli altri possono distruggere tutto quel per cui abbiamo lavorato, ma non tutto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non erano solo MM e Bruja a parlare regolarmente con lui senza disprezzo reciproco...
> Concordo col tuo intervento.


Se è per questo mi aveva anche espresso apprezzamento...ma non cambia la sostanza.


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho scritto ad esempio proprio per indicare che si trattava solo di uno spunto.
> Le stesse reazioni opposte le si può avere alla notizia di una malattia propria o di altri, ma mi sembrava un esempio più delicato e meno adatto al tema del forum.
> Visto come difendi quella tua scelta non era a quella a cui mi riferivo.
> 
> ...


 Purtroppo a volte anche tutto.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sì hai ragione.
> Lo facciamo tutti...
> *Quando qualcuno ci irrita (anche solo razionalmente) e lo esprimiamo ci fa piacere scoprire di non esser soli. Anche perché, se si è persone intelligenti, si ha sempre un minimo dubbio di essere magari noi a non aver compreso o a ampliare la portata di un'affermazione o un atteggiamento.*
> *Poi, come sempre, è il modo che che si usa a fare la differenza e lì si va sul piano dell'educazione o delle della sensibilità e delle preferenze individuali.*
> ...


secondo me hai capito bene a che tipo di atteggiamenti mi riferissi .


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se è per questo mi aveva anche espresso apprezzamento...ma non cambia la sostanza.


 Lo ricordo, ma non mi riferivo a questo... quanto ad un dialogo senza diprezzo reciproco, come tu scrivevi. Non eravamo solo io e Bruja ad esercitarlo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo ricordo, ma non mi riferivo a questo... quanto ad un dialogo senza diprezzo reciproco, come tu scrivevi. Non eravamo solo io e Bruja ad esercitarlo.


 Ormai ho un'età ...posso aver perso qualche pezzo.


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

*a me sembri lucidissima...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ormai ho un'età ...posso aver perso qualche pezzo.


 Lettrice, oscuro, Anna... continuo?


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lettrice, oscuro, Anna... continuo?


 con lettrice non sempre


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

maròòòòòòò ...mica riattaccherete con chen....


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Generalmente non le vedo di buon occhio anch'io ma se una persona scrive quel che* a me *pare una cazzata, in un *forum pubblico* lo dico. Se altri concordano o discordano e lo dicono anch'essi mi sembra normale. Oltretutto tu e brugola e in passato anche silvia mi avete sempre dato addosso insieme e ne porto ancora oggi le drammatiche conseguenze...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e tu e zilvia a me no?


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> con lettrice non sempre


 Crisi di coppia momentanee...


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> con lettrice non sempre


Ogni tanto rispunta... come i funghi


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e tu e zilvia a me no?


peggio dei miei pedalini non c'è mai stato niente


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e tu e zilvia a me no?


 anche io....quando ti ci metti sei irritante come il pizzo delle mutande vecchie


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche io....quando ti ci metti sei irritante come il pizzo delle mutande vecchie


inamidato e ruvido? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma che mutande porti??
scusa ma se lo facevi anche tu con chi era irritante perchè stigmatizzi che lo facciano altri?
sei contradditoria.
te ne rendi conto?eh?? lo sai?? eh??
eh?? te ne rendi conto o no??


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche io....quando ti ci metti sei irritante come il pizzo delle mutande vecchie


ha parlato lei, ha parlato...


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho scritto ad esempio proprio per indicare che si trattava solo di uno spunto.
> Le stesse reazioni opposte le si può avere alla notizia di una malattia propria o di altri, ma mi sembrava un esempio più delicato e meno adatto al tema del forum.
> Visto come difendi quella tua scelta non era a quella a cui mi riferivo.
> 
> ...


come ho detto, non è una scelta, è una necessità, che è ben diverso.

" gli altri " siamo anche noi in tempi diversi 

esempio : a 30 anni penso che la vita sia fatta di lavoro, carriera e denaro.

a 50 penso che la vita sia qualcosa di diverso e il lavoro, la carriera ed il denaro non sono le cose davvero importanti

sono sempre io, ma sono diverso, il tempo mi ha cambiato e l'uomo di 30 è un " altro " rispetto a quello di 50.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Marzo 2009)

*ma*

di cosa si parlava in questo 3d?


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> inamidato e ruvido?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma io son io e voi non siete un cazzo


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma io son io e voi non siete un cazzo


l'ho appena scritto di là.
Gira la ruota e cerca un 'altra scusa 

	
	
		
		
	


	






e cambiati le mutande che col pizzo non van più di moda


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho appena scritto di là.
> Gira la ruota e cerca un 'altra scusa
> 
> 
> ...


 A me le donne con le mutande di pizzo garbano...


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me le donne con le mutande di pizzo garbano...


 
ti garba proprio tutto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho appena scritto di là.
> Gira la ruota e cerca un 'altra scusa
> 
> 
> ...


informata malissimo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lettrice, oscuro, Anna... continuo?


 ...sul reciproco ho qualche dubbio allora...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me le donne con le mutande di pizzo garbano...


 sarebbe corretto dire che, in genere, ti garbano le donne?


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> di cosa si parlava in questo 3d?


qualcuno dovrebbe dire a questi zizzaniatori come direbbe un comico di Zelig 

" ma perchè non andate a giocare a palla sull'autostrada ? "


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me le donne con le mutande di pizzo garbano...



A te garbano sia con che senza mutande.
non fai testo


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> informata malissimo....


 
ora va il mutandone al ginocchio di cotone color crema


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> qualcuno dovrebbe dire a questi zizzaniatori come direbbe un comico di Zelig
> 
> " ma perchè non andate a giocare a palla sull'autostrada ? "


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> qualcuno dovrebbe dire a questi zizzaniatori come direbbe un comico di Zelig
> 
> " ma perchè non andate a giocare a palla sull'autostrada ? "


solo se tu fai  l'arbitro (cornuto per antonomasia)


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me le donne con le mutande di pizzo garbano...


 è che le lavi due volte e poi...è tutta una grattarola indegna .
è un boicottaggio per  una signora chic


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...sul reciproco ho qualche dubbio allora...


 beh i dialoghi tra queste persone erano generalmente privi di disprezzo da entrambe le parti... poi davvero, non so a cosa ti possa riferire, e lo dico senza polemica.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è che le lavi due volte e poi...è tutta una grattarola indegna .
> è un boicottaggio per  una signora chic


dipende dal tessuto .
se le prendi di flanella è ovvio...


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> A te garbano sia con che senza mutande.
> non fai testo


 Dopo si... prima mi piace il pizzo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è che le lavi due volte e poi...è tutta una grattarola indegna .
> è un boicottaggio per una signora chic


mi perdoni, dipende dal lavaggio....
nonnina mia, ormai buonanima, era un'appassionata del genere e mi ha detto sempre di lavarle con acqua fredda e un cucchiaio di sapone di marsiglia iquido e uno di bicarbonato per 2 litri d'acqua


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dipende dal tessuto .
> *se le prendi di flanella* è ovvio...


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sarebbe corretto dire che, in genere, ti garbano le donne?


 E' senza dubbio corretto... ma restringevo l'insieme, creando uno specifico dominio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh i dialoghi tra queste persone erano generalmente privi di disprezzo da entrambe le parti... poi davvero, non so a cosa ti possa riferire, e lo dico senza polemica.


Senza polemica ...tu non hai mai risposto a un post che condividevi che l'autrice doveva avere un bel culo e di mettersi a 90° o a chi non ti piaceva che era cretino o vecchio rimbambito con problemi di salute o laido o impotente o pezzente ....chi risponde così non dimostra rispetto, secondo me.
Non ha mai scritto cose del genere solo a te e Bruja.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

su su, andate a giocare a chi infila la mano più a fondo nel tritacarne.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi perdoni, dipende dal lavaggio....
> nonnina mia, ormai buonanima, era un'appassionata del genere e mi ha detto sempre di lavarle con acqua fredda e un cucchiaio di sapone di marsiglia iquido e uno di bicarbonato per 2 litri d'acqua


 è vero. ma è un mondo difficile: le infilo in lavatrice ...e da quel soffice velo perla che erano diventano lo straccio ruvido contro il calcare
assassina


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Senza polemica ...tu non hai mai risposto a un post che condividevi che l'autrice doveva avere un bel culo e di mettersi a 90° o a chi non ti piaceva che era cretino o veccio o laido o impotente o pezzente ....chi risponde così non dimostra rispetto, secondo me.
> *Non ha mai scritto cose del genere solo a te* e Bruja.


 A me per ovvi motivi, fortunatamente... capisco cosa vuoi dire, però aveva diverse intelocutrici donne. Evidentemente per loro la cosa non comprometteva il dialogo.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero. ma è un mondo difficile: le infilo in lavatrice ...e da quel soffice velo perla che erano diventano lo straccio ruvido contro il calcare
> assassina


 
pure a me succede


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> su su, andate a giocare a chi infila la mano più a fondo nel tritacarne.


Prima ci fai vedere come si fa ??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me per ovvi motivi, fortunatamente... capisco cosa vuoi dire, però aveva diverse intelocutrici donne. Evidentemente per loro la cosa non comprometteva il dialogo.


 Beh avresti potuto essere pezzente o impotente anche tu eh ...
Non sto a sindacare le ragioni imperscrutabili perché ciò avvenisse, né perché certi "apprezzamenti" non facessero chiudere immediatamente la comunicazione, avevo solo rilevato che il rispetto era ipotizzabile, almeno da parte sua, solo in quei due casi.
Poi davvero è noioso parlarne ancora se non come esempio.

Poi, sinceramente, io non lo leggevo quasi più.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Prima ci fai vedere come si fa ??


Zi zi dai!!! O anche qualcos'altro...


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Prima ci fai vedere come si fa ??


 
si,   dammi la manina che ti aiuto, poi, una volta che hai imparato puoi giocare da sola, infilandoci l'altra mano.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Io con Chen discutevo e non si è mai permesso di offendermi, anche quando ero in disaccordo con lui. Però certe offese classiste e sessiste mi facevano incazzare a bestia. Se mi vuoi insultare dimmi che sono una testa di cazzo non un'operaia con lo stipendio da fame o una non trombante. secondo me


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero. ma è un mondo difficile: le infilo in lavatrice ...e da quel soffice velo perla che erano diventano lo straccio ruvido contro il calcare
> assassina


 oddio che immagine....provato con sacchetto per intimo....ci infili dentro la biancheria e lo butti in lavatrice: io lo uso per le calze


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' senza dubbio corretto... ma restringevo l'insieme, creando uno specifico dominio...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si,   dammi la manina che ti aiuto, poi, una volta che hai imparato puoi giocare da sola, infilandoci l'altra mano.


ti sei già iscritto alla gara del più simpatico del forum??
poi scusa, per una volta che non canti inni alla gioia del tradimento..lasciaci sfogare ed esultare


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Zi zi dai!!! O anche qualcos'altro...


eh no, quello che pensi tu, no............mi serve, e non soltanto a me


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me per ovvi motivi, fortunatamente... capisco cosa vuoi dire, però aveva diverse intelocutrici donne. Evidentemente per loro la cosa *non comprometteva il dialogo*.


evidentemente. Io gli cambiavo i post e lo sfottevo, anche e come me qualche altra


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io con Chen discutevo e non si è mai permesso di offendermi, anche quando ero in disaccordo con lui. Però certe offese classiste e sessiste mi facevano incazzare a bestia. Se mi vuoi insultare dimmi che sono una testa di cazzo non un'operaia con lo stipendio da fame o una non trombante. secondo me


 Senza offesa* ...forse non ti considerava "pericolosa"...


*Non è un'offesa perché i riteri di valutazione di Chen non li considero accettabili.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> pure a me succede


 tu sei una smutandatella piena di calcare


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti sei già iscritto alla gara del più simpatico del forum??
> poi scusa, per una volta che non canti inni alla gioia del tradimento..lasciaci sfogare ed esultare


ok, ok, sfogatevi !!


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Senza offesa* ...forse non ti considerava "pericolosa"...
> 
> 
> *Non è un'offesa perché i riteri di valutazione di Chen non li considero accettabili.


 
pericolosa in che senso?

ps: offesa di cosa? ci vuole ben altro x offendermi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> evidentemente. Io gli cambiavo i post e lo sfottevo, anche e come me qualche altra


Lascia perdere  ...ma non è il caso....


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu sei una smutandatella piena di calcare


 


















































   piena di calcare no!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu sei una smutandatella piena di calcare


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ok, ok, sfogatevi !!



lasciati andare e fallo anche tu!
potrebbe piacerti!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lascia perdere ...ma non è il caso....


 parla persa, parla pure


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> pericolosa in che senso?
> 
> ps: offesa di cosa? ci vuole ben altro x offendermi


Il suo personaggio voleva creare alleanze e forse non ti considerava alleabile o nemica. Il non essere considerata di per sè potrebbe essere un'offesa ...non sserlo da chi si rapportava in quel modo per me non lo è.


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh avresti potuto essere pezzente o impotente anche tu eh ...
> Non sto a sindacare le ragioni imperscrutabili perché ciò avvenisse, né perché certi "apprezzamenti" non facessero chiudere immediatamente la comunicazione, avevo solo rilevato che il rispetto era ipotizzabile, almeno da parte sua, solo in quei due casi.
> Poi davvero è noioso parlarne ancora se non come esempio.
> 
> Poi, sinceramente, io non lo leggevo quasi più.


 Mi riferivo ai primo commenti... forse si è accorto che, ricevuti da lui, certi commenti nei miei confronti non avrebbero provocato la reazione consueta... impotente o pezzente dati da un chen a me farebbero sorridere. Come quando, a parti rovesciate, io gli diedi dello stronzo... 
Non per il personaggio, con cui dialogavo volentieri e che trovavo spesso molto interessante. 

Ok comunque, smettiamo di parlarne.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lasciati andare e fallo anche tu!
> potrebbe piacerti!
> 
> 
> ...


io mi sfogo diversamente, a volte fin troppo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi, quando ho provato  a farlo qui, a scherzare, sono sempre stato frainteso. Sò di avere una maniera di scherzare che può irritare parecchio se non mi si conosce, per cui, è meglio che evito di sfogarmi quì,


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> parla persa, parla pure


Perché a te, come a tutte le altre, si rivolgeva in quel modo che io considero inaccettabile e sono ancora stupita che donne stimabili e intelligenti stessero a quel gioco.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il suo personaggio voleva creare alleanze e *forse non ti considerava alleabile o nemica*. Il non essere considerata di per sè potrebbe essere un'offesa ...non sserlo da chi si rapportava in quel modo per me non lo è.


 
perchè è esattamente ciò che sono. Se esprimi un parere che condivido ti do ragione, ma se dici una cavolata ti do contro e domani si ricomincia. Le alleanze a mo di bambini dell'asilo mi fanno un po' ridere


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> io mi sfogo diversamente, a volte fin troppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cavallo goloso


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Senza offesa* ...forse non ti considerava "pericolosa"...
> 
> 
> *Non è un'offesa perché i riteri di valutazione di Chen non li considero accettabili.


hai la brutta abitudine di voler rendere universalmente valido ogni tuo criterio di valutazione delle persone.
cosa intendi poi per pericolosa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ai primo commenti... forse si è accorto che, ricevuti da lui, certi commenti nei miei confronti non avrebbero provocato la reazione consueta... impotente o pezzente dati da un chen a me farebbero sorridere. Come quando, a parti rovesciate, io gli diedi dello stronzo...
> Non per il personaggio, con cui dialogavo volentieri e che trovavo spesso molto interessante.
> 
> Ok comunque, smettiamo di parlarne.


 Che c'entra io non credo che essere poveri, né ignoranti, né vecchi, né poco attraenti sessualmenti, né in menopausa sia un'offesa, ma non accetto che qualsiasi condizione umana venga usata come offesa.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché a te, come a tutte le altre, si rivolgeva in quel modo che io considero inaccettabile e sono ancora stupita che donne stimabili e intelligenti stessero a quel gioco.


appunto, TU consideri inaccettabile....qualhe altra metteva sul piatto della bilancia le cose interessanti che diceva chen e i ragionamenti che ne scaturivano e il modo in cui si rivolgeva e probabilmente la bilancia endeva a favore del discorso. Se uno mi chiama bella fig.a ma mi dice cose interessanti che mi offrono spunti di riflessione, il bella fig.a resta a lui, la riflessione può arricchire me. IMHO


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ai primo commenti... forse si è accorto che, ricevuti da lui, certi commenti nei miei confronti non avrebbero provocato la reazione consueta... impotente o pezzente dati da un chen a me farebbero sorridere. Come quando, a parti rovesciate, io gli diedi dello stronzo...
> Non per il personaggio, con cui dialogavo volentieri e che trovavo spesso molto interessante.
> 
> Ok comunque, smettiamo di parlarne.


 
quando un giorno gli chiesi di smettere di dare dell'operaio pezzente alla gente, in quanto il mio ragazzo è un operaio e seppur non certo benestante è una persona dignitosissima, mi chiese scusa. Ci sono offese e offese. Io do del pirla, non vedo perchè qualcuno dovrebbe giudicare la mia situazione economica o sessuale senza manco conoscermi


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai la brutta abitudine di voler rendere universalmente valido ogni tuo criterio di valutazione delle persone.
> cosa intendi poi per pericolosa?


ahia
saranno le mutande ruvide ma mi piacerebbe evitare la solita polemica ...tanto le parti sono sempre quelle e i discorsi pure


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ahia
> saranno le mutande ruvide ma mi piacerebbe evitare la solita polemica ...tanto le parti sono sempre quelle e i discorsi pure


 
ti consiglio la pasta di fissan


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ahia
> saranno le mutande ruvide ma mi piacerebbe evitare la solita polemica ...tanto le parti sono sempre quelle e i discorsi pure


donna... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























ma lo usi coccolino concentrato?


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che c'entra io non credo che essere poveri, né ignoranti, né vecchi, né poco attraenti sessualmenti, né in menopausa sia un'offesa, ma non accetto che qualsiasi condizione umana venga usata come offesa.


 Non hai risposto a ciò che ho scritto... questo è ovviamente condivisibile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai la brutta abitudine di voler rendere universalmente valido ogni tuo criterio di valutazione delle persone.
> cosa intendi poi per pericolosa?


 Non lo so. Non so come funzionasse il personaggio e la strategia di Che e quale fosse il suo scopo. Il fatto è che era evidente che cercasse nemici e alleati e poi ci fossero alcuni che non inseriva e nessuna delle due categorie, forse, è un'ipotesi, perché non li considerava né come utili alleati né come possibili avversari.
Che ne so cosa aveva in testa.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ahia
> saranno le mutande ruvide ma mi piacerebbe evitare la solita polemica ...tanto le parti sono sempre quelle e i discorsi pure


embè, sarà mica un reato?


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> embè, sarà mica un reato?


 come no?
vi faccio arrestare immediatamente


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ti consiglio la pasta di fissan


 tsè bottegaia...è superata. Vea crema riequilibrante


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non hai risposto a ciò che ho scritto... questo è ovviamente condivisibile.


 Se uno scrive che "tizio è uno sporco negro" io non ritengo che essere neri sia un'offesa, non credo che a nessuno non sia capitato di essere sporco e personalmente sono bianca e pulita, ciò non cambia che non permetto a nessuno di dire cose del genere nellamia indifferenza.


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> quando un giorno gli chiesi di smettere di dare dell'operaio pezzente alla gente, in quanto il mio ragazzo è un operaio e seppur non certo benestante è una persona dignitosissima, mi chiese scusa. Ci sono offese e offese. Io do del pirla, non vedo perchè qualcuno dovrebbe giudicare la mia situazione economica o sessuale senza manco conoscermi


 E dunque? Credi che se mi dessi del pezzente, mi arrabbierei? Dipende da tanti altri fattori, la modulazione della mia reazione. In primis, l'idea generale che ho della persona con cui parlo.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> embè, sarà mica un reato?



punibile con l'isolamento in una celletta 1 x 1  con giobbe che ti erudisce sui princìpi del cristianesimo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> appunto, TU consideri inaccettabile....qualhe altra metteva sul piatto della bilancia le cose interessanti che diceva chen e i ragionamenti che ne scaturivano e il modo in cui si rivolgeva e probabilmente la bilancia endeva a favore del discorso. Se uno mi chiama bella fig.a ma mi dice cose interessanti che mi offrono spunti di riflessione, il bella fig.a resta a lui, la riflessione può arricchire me. IMHO


 No tu resti quella che si è fatta dire bella figaIMHO


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2009)

ragazze, se non vi offendete vado direttamente a cambiarle con il cotone a fiorellini o a pois.devo decidere.
ci si rilegge abien tot


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tsè bottegaia...è superata. Vea crema riequilibrante


 





  davvero? i miei usavano quella, ma ormai ho una certa età...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No tu resti quella che si è fatta dire bella figaIMHO


e mi pare che non sia ancora un'offesa....comunque, appunto, IMHO....io dò importanza a quello che può arricchire me.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> davvero? i miei usavano quella, ma ormai ho una certa età...


 esperienze col pupo


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se uno scrive che "tizio è uno sporco negro" io non ritengo che essere neri sia un'offesa, non credo che a nessuno non sia capitato di essere sporco e personalmente sono bianca e pulita, ciò non cambia che non permetto a nessuno di dire cose del genere nellamia indifferenza.


Tu non lo dici, lui a volte si. 
In quanto agli insulti, vista l'indifferenza generale che vigeva sul forum tempo fa... o si insorge sempre, o (come decisi di fare io, dopo le prime pietrate che mi beccai nel silenzio generale) si risponde quando ci si sente direttamente chiamati in causa. Le vie di mezzo, a seconda delle simpatie reciproche, le trovo non adatte a come son fatto.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> esperienze col pupo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu non lo dici, lui a volte si.
> In quanto agli insulti, vista l'indifferenza generale che vigeva sul forum tempo fa... o si insorge sempre, o (come decisi di fare io, dopo le prime pietrate che mi beccai nel silenzio generale) si risponde quando ci si sente direttamente chiamati in causa. Le vie di mezzo, a seconda delle simpatie reciproche, le trovo non adatte a come son fatto.


Lo so come sei... ma le simpatie ce le hai e ti offendi per cose che non offendono me.
Quelle di Chen erano offese diffusamente riconosciute come tali.


Non so chi si farebbe dire da un collega o da un capo le cose che le donne si sono lasciate dire qui da lui.
Ne sono ancora stupita e sconcertata e ancora non riesco a capire.


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo so come sei... ma le simpatie ce le hai *e ti offendi per cose che non offendono me*.
> Quelle di Chen erano offese diffusamente riconosciute come tali.
> 
> 
> ...


Questa tua frase in neretto dovrebbe illuminarti su ciò che non riesci a capire. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non ho detto che non ho simpatie... sarebbe assurdo sostenerlo. Bensì che, anche se attaccassero una persona che mi è simpatica e con cui ho raggiunto un bel feeling, tenterei comunque di non intervenire... magari qualche volta posso non esserci riuscito.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

ora vi saluto. vado a casina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  buon weekend a tutti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Marzo 2009)

*stai diventando preoccupante*



Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto, ignora.



appunto un cazzo. hai rotto i maroni.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> sai, malgrado ci siamo scontrati più volte, devo dire che mi piace molto questo tuo modo di pensare e descrivere " questa cosa ".
> 
> Devo ammettere che non ti avevo capita e devo ricredermi su di te, in maniera positiva.


credo che ti crederai e ricrederai su di me più volte...


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> credo che ti crederai e ricrederai su di me più volte...


lo credo anche io, mi piace ricredermi sulle cose e sulle persone.
mi annoiano quelli che non cambiano mai idea, mi annoierei di me stesso se anche io non cambiassi mai idea.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> lo credo anche io, mi piace ricredermi sulle cose e sulle persone.
> mi annoiano quelli che non cambiano mai idea, mi annoierei di me stesso se anche io non cambiassi mai idea.


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi in punto di morte si è dichiarata atea...



Macché atea, viveva una fase della sua vita spirituale che San Giovanni della Croce chiama “notte oscura”. È una fase di aridità spirituale attraverso cui passano quasi tutti i santi. Anche Gesù l'ha provata sulla croce quando ha esclamato “Padre mio, perché mi hai abbandonato?”.
È stata la Chiesa a decidere di rendere pubbliche le lettere private di Madre Teresa e di allegarle alla causa di beatificazione.


Il post riportato da Brugola è una lampante accozzaglia di baggianate.
Il fatto che l'autore del post definisca Reagan e la Tatcher come alcuni dei più corrotti e disgustosi tiranni della loro epoca, dice tutto sulla sua imparzialità e attendibilità.
Un mio amico ha fatto il volontario per 15 giorni nella casa di accoglienza che le suore di Madre Teresa hanno a Roma (chiunque può andarci e può giudicare l'opera di Madre Teresa dai frutti che continua a produrre, basta saper parlare inglese e “prenotare” con anticipo).
È vero che hanno scelto di vivere in povertà e non usano nessun tipo di elettrodomestico (tutta la verdura viene pelata e tagliata a mano anche se, vista la grande quantità di “ospiti,” sarebbe più pratico usare gli elettrodomestici che adoperano di solito nelle cucine industriali), ma è così perché le suore hanno fatto il voto “di vivere povere con i più poveri”.
È vero anche che il carisma di questa congregazione non è l'assistenza sanitaria ai malati (del resto esistono già migliaia di congregazioni di suore che si occupano dei malati).
Il post interpreta in malafede alcune delle caratteristiche di questa congregazione e alcuni fatti della vita di Madre Teresa per gettare delle badilate di merda sull'immagine di questa donna.
Chissà qual'è la soddisfazione in fare ciò?


----------



## MK (21 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non so come funzionasse il personaggio e la strategia di Che e quale fosse il suo scopo. Il fatto è che era evidente che cercasse nemici e alleati e poi ci fossero alcuni che non inseriva e nessuna delle due categorie, forse, è un'ipotesi, perché non li considerava né come utili alleati né come possibili avversari.
> Che ne so cosa aveva in testa.


Non ne sarei così sicura. E non sono d'accordo nemmeno sulla considerazione che aveva di tutte le donne. C'era chi stava al gioco e chi no.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> lo credo anche io, mi piace ricredermi sulle cose e sulle persone.
> mi annoiano quelli che non cambiano mai idea, mi annoierei di me stesso se anche io non cambiassi mai idea.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non ne sarei così sicura. E non sono d'accordo nemmeno sulla considerazione che aveva di tutte le donne. C'era chi stava al gioco e chi no.


Che c'entra il fatto che stessero al gioco o no con la considerazione che il suo linguaggio di-mostrava di avere (non avere!!) delle donne?
Vuoi tirarti fuori e dire che con te c'era un'intesa intellettuale?
Pensi che sia una cosa di cui vantarsi? Io no.
Guarda che a me non frega nulla se una o mille si sentissero lusingate dall'essere trattate in quel modo o se sapessero sottrarsene con maggiore o minore eleganza. Non esprimo una valutazione sulle stesse.
Così come non mi interessava nulla che mi desse della cretina o che apprezzasse i miei scritti perché dell'opinione del personaggio non me ne fregava una cippa lippa.
Come ho detto altrove, io credo che lo scopo principale suo fosse quello di crearsi un seguito e usava le tecniche che ho descritto.
Ho già detto che mostrava apprezzamento per Bruja in quel modo (per me sgradevole perché per me è offensivo che un estraneo si permetta di valutare l'intelligenza di una persona sia quando la definisce cretina, sia quando la definisce mente superiore perché significa porsi in una posizione di superiorità da cui se si possono elargire patenti di intelligenza si ammette implicitamente che si possano dare anche di stupidità) per ragioni "politiche" e con questo non intendo certo dire che Bruja non sia da apprezzare, ma che l'apprezzamento di Chen era strumentale. E questo è provato dal fatto che poi aveva dimostrato apprezzamento per post assolutamente insignificanti o insultanti di chi voleva solo usare per i suoi scopi.
Per quale oscura ragione facesse questo, se per esperimento o semplice soddisfazione personale o patologia non lo so.
Quello che mi ha stupito è che tanti si siano fatti coinvolgere e che tante donne avessero accettato quel ruolo.
Per me era insopportabile quella modalità di rapportarsi con le donne anche quando non era rivolta a me.


----------



## MK (21 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me era insopportabile quella modalità di rapportarsi con le donne anche quando non era rivolta a me.


Non mi sono mai accodata agli insulti e alle offese di Chen, pur comprendendo come non andassero alle persone ma a quanto veniva scritto. Volevo soltanto sottolineare come non con tutte le donne Chen si rapportasse in modo seduttivo.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che c'entra il fatto che stessero al gioco o no con la considerazione che il suo linguaggio di-mostrava di avere (non avere!!) delle donne?
> Vuoi tirarti fuori e dire che con te c'era un'intesa intellettuale?
> Pensi che sia una cosa di cui vantarsi? Io no.
> Guarda che a me non frega nulla se una o mille si sentissero lusingate dall'essere trattate in quel modo o se sapessero sottrarsene con maggiore o minore eleganza. Non esprimo una valutazione sulle stesse.
> ...


certo che se ne parli ancora...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai accodata agli insulti e alle offese di Chen, pur comprendendo come non andassero alle persone ma a quanto veniva scritto. Volevo soltanto sottolineare come non con tutte le donne Chen si rapportasse in modo seduttivo.


MK io odio le polemiche e poi il comportamento di molti con chen ha costituito un vero strappo dal modo usuale di rapportarsi nel forum (al punto che inizialmente avevo pensato a un esperimento per testare le dinamiche di un gruppo virtuale) e poi, come quando si vive un momento inusuale sia una vacanza o un tradimento o un esperimento, può capitare di comportarsi diversamente da come ci è proprio.
Ma non dire che non ti accodavi perché non è vero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo che se ne parli ancora...


Hai capito perché ne parlo?


----------



## MK (21 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> MK io odio le polemiche e poi il comportamento di molti con chen ha costituito un vero strappo dal modo usuale di rapportarsi nel forum (al punto che inizialmente avevo pensato a un esperimento per testare le dinamiche di un gruppo virtuale) e poi, come quando si vive un momento inusuale sia una vacanza o un tradimento o un esperimento, può capitare di comportarsi diversamente da come ci è proprio.
> Ma non dire che non ti accodavi perché non è vero.


Forse era un esperimento, forse no. Non lo so. I toni usati erano molto duri a volte, è vero. Delle volte l'ho sottolineato, altre no.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Forse era un esperimento, forse no. Non lo so. I toni usati erano molto duri a volte, è vero. Delle volte l'ho sottolineato, altre no.


quindi ti accodavi.


----------



## MK (21 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi ti accodavi.


Non ero d'accordo sui modi ma su alcune critiche sì. Non esisteva il gruppo se è questo che intendi, o meglio, io non ne sono mai stata a conoscenza.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non ero d'accordo sui modi ma su alcune critiche sì. Non esisteva il gruppo se è questo che intendi, o meglio, io non ne sono mai stata a conoscenza.


ho capito..
Mi pare di capire che per te dei gruppi fan parte sempre e solo gli altri.


----------



## MK (21 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho capito..
> Mi pare di capire che per te dei gruppi fan parte sempre e solo gli altri.


Mai detto questo, è vero che gli attacchi a me vengono sempre dalle stesse persone. Ma accetto le critiche *costruttive*, da qualsiasi parte arrivino.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mai detto questo, è vero che gli attacchi a me vengono sempre dalle stesse persone. Ma accetto le critiche *costruttive*, da qualsiasi parte arrivino.


e il fatto che vengano dalle stesse persone vuol dire che fanno parte di un gruppo? che vuol dire? chi la vede in un certo modo su certi atteggiamenti che considera sbagliati e offensivi è un gruppo? 
Oltretutto mi sembra che le persone che ti critichino siano diverse e aumentate..
vedi come fai? butti lì un 'affermazione dalla quale si evince sempre il contrario di quello che dici di voler affermare.
In quanto alla seconda parte ,sull'accettare la critica costruttiva, permettimi di dissentire. Io ,a parte le battute da cazzara, a te ho sempre mosso critiche (come oggi) volte a farti capire che stavi sbagliando ,secondo me, in un atteggiamento.Non mi pare tu ne abbia preso atto nè mi abbia risposto.
se poi ti consideri infallibile e perfetta non è un problema mio


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e il fatto che vengano dalle stesse persone vuol dire che fanno parte di un gruppo? che vuol dire? chi la vede in un certo modo su certi atteggiamenti che considera sbagliati e offensivi è un gruppo?
> Oltretutto mi sembra che le persone che ti critichino siano diverse e aumentate..
> vedi come fai? butti lì un 'affermazione dalla quale si evince sempre il contrario di quello che dici di voler affermare.
> In quanto alla seconda parte ,sull'accettare la critica costruttiva, permettimi di dissentire. Io ,a parte le battute da cazzara, a te ho sempre mosso critiche (come oggi) volte a farti capire che stavi sbagliando ,secondo me, in un atteggiamento.Non mi pare tu ne abbia preso atto nè mi abbia risposto.
> se poi ti consideri infallibile e perfetta non è un problema mio


Mai detto di essere infallibile e perfetta, anzi. Ho fatto i miei errori e li ho pagati. Il tuo sottolineare la mia fragilità ad esempio è stata una critica costruttiva che mi ha fatto riflettere.


----------



## Iago (22 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sì hai ragione.
> Lo facciamo tutti...
> Quando qualcuno ci irrita (anche solo razionalmente) e lo esprimiamo ci fa piacere scoprire di non esser soli. Anche perché, se si è persone intelligenti, si ha sempre un minimo dubbio di essere magari noi a non aver compreso o a ampliare la portata di un'affermazione o un atteggiamento.
> Poi, come sempre, è il modo che che si usa a fare la differenza e lì si va sul piano dell'educazione o delle della sensibilità e delle preferenze individuali.
> ...



non è vero, con me non è mai capitato





moltimodi ha detto:


> *Non erano solo MM e Bruja a parlare regolarmente con lui senza disprezzo reciproco... *
> Concordo col tuo intervento.




...e giusto per fare gruppo... (cosa che repello)


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2009)

*Chen*

E' vero che con Chen non ho mai avuto scontri violenti, ma le discussioni molto forti e le diversità di opinioni pesanti erano all'ordine del giorno.
Spesso ho scritto chiaro che non condividevo certi suoi modi e,giusto per chiarire, quando ha davvero esagerato... PERSONALMENTE ho provveduto a comminargli una settimana di sospensione; prima della storia del forum.
Resta il fatto che quando elaborava suoi concetti, ed a quello stadio si fermava, aveva esposizioni interessanti.
D'altronde i post riguardanti sue discussioni stanno a testimoniare le evoluzioni della sua presenza sul forum.
Forse aveva qualche considerazione per me, ma più che altro mi aveva incasellato come persone aristotelica e mi definiva "aristotelessa"... !!
Bruja


----------



## brugola (23 Marzo 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Macché atea, viveva una fase della sua vita spirituale che San Giovanni della Croce chiama “notte oscura”. È una fase di aridità spirituale attraverso cui passano quasi tutti i santi. Anche Gesù l'ha provata sulla croce quando ha esclamato “Padre mio, perché mi hai abbandonato?”.*
> 
> ma scusa, tu che cavolo ne sai??
> perchè dovrei fidarmi della tua liberissima interpretazione di un momento di crisi della suorina e non dell'autore dell'articolo??
> ...


magari aprire gli occhietti stanchi e poco abituati a vedere con lucidità certe cose??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








oh ma è incredibile con te.
vale solo il tuo credo.
il resto è niente.
sarà.....


----------

